# build issues



## VintageOwnage (Feb 4, 2014)

Hey guys, VO here with some nice computer issues.
I wasn't sure where the right place to post this was so if you have a better idea of where this thread might belong, feel free to move it or lemme know so I can inform an admin.

Recently I started a new build, I started from scratch.
ASUS Pro Gaming 970 Aura
XFX 980 Raedon video card
AMD FX8350 Processor
Corsair RM750x power supply
ssd/hdd/cdrom etc
then a network card, and that's all i pretty much threw in there.

So when I power up my tower, everything gets life except for my monitor and I cannot figure out why.
At first I didn't have the proper monitor cable so I ordered the one that would fit, still no juice.

Any idea why this might be!? 
I can get pictures of what the Motherboard looks like and all of the connections if need be.

If you need any other information, just let me know. 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Pictures would help.

Do you get any signs of power?


----------



## VintageOwnage (Feb 4, 2014)

oh yes, the tower is running, all the fans are running, leds are lit.
give me 10 minutes and i'll get the pics up!


----------



## VintageOwnage (Feb 4, 2014)

http://m.imgur.com/TbpcNtL
http://m.imgur.com/c9i732C
http://m.imgur.com/M0z4zpc
http://m.imgur.com/B7tE6pT
If you need different angles lemme know


----------



## VintageOwnage (Feb 4, 2014)

bump.

still nothing to the monitor, everything else is running properly as far as i could tell


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Typically two general causes: 

1) The PC isn't completing POST. It may sound like it's running, but it may not actually be booted into the OS.

2) There is an actual video output issue (video card, cable, monitor).

Test the monitor on another computer and/or test that PC with a different monitor. That will at least confirm the monitor is working and/or confirm the computer output (or lack there of).

Best place to start is with this sticky: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ld-and-troubleshoot-your-computer-918754.html


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

On top of what Jim said, do you get any beep code errors?


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

Which LED does the Q-LED stop at during boot?
They are on the edge of the board adjacent and to the right of the Ram, that should indicate where the error lies.
There are four, CPU, DRAM, VGA and BOOT DEVICE.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

I think I've spotted the problem; the last picture shows your RAM slots. You only have 1 stick of RAM installed. In the specifications of that mobo, it states Dual channel architecture...which optimally you should be using 2 sticks of RAM. But, you can run just 1 stick of RAM and that it has to be in slot A-2....the 2nd RAM slot on your mobo 

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb...NG_AURA/E11139_970_PRO_GAMING_AURA_UM_WEB.pdf

You don't say what type of cable are you connecting monitor to PC and where are you connecting that cable to on the PC?


----------

